# [Heisec] Microsoft hält WebGL für zu unsicher



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2011)

Nach Auffassung von Microsoft ist WebGL zurzeit eine so unsichere Technik, dass das Unternehmen sie nicht in seinen Produkten verwenden will.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

